# New in Tampa from Canada, Journeyman License?



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Many states are pretty rough with things like that. Hate to be a downer but I would have looked into that before I moved.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

SparkyCanada said:


> Hi there! I'm new around in tampa, i'm Industrial Electrician since 2008 with license from Quebec, All my experience has been in marine electrical maintenance field. I wonder if i can use my experience and license(as inside wireman) from Canada to pass any test for journeyman license? i know first i have to pass some course for NEC, but all those years would'nt be lost!
> 
> Your advise will be appreciated, Thanks a lot!:thumbsup:


Welcome Sparky to the forum, to the USA and to Florida!

You can use that experience towards sitting for a EC (electrical contractor's) license. We don't have journeymen's licensing but there are union shops (very rare in Florida) that use that process. Whether they will accept that is not anything I can answer, but a call to them should be able to figure it out.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

SparkyCanada said:


> Hi there! I'm new around in tampa, i'm Industrial Electrician since 2008 with license from Quebec, All my experience has been in marine electrical maintenance field. I wonder if i can use my experience and license(as inside wireman) from Canada to pass any test for journeyman license? i know first i have to pass some course for NEC, but all those years would'nt be lost!
> 
> Your advise will be appreciated, Thanks a lot!:thumbsup:


You don't have to have any kind of license in Florida but you always have to either be a contractor or work for one as a W2 employee.
This means they just pay you whatever they want.
If you can get a license, you have a little to work with.
FWIW, Marine work pays better than non-Union residential and light commercial work.


----------



## markopolo (Aug 17, 2016)

I can see why you left la belle pronvince...
I did too, enjoy your vacation


----------

